# Lynn & Neil



## 154lynn (Apr 18, 2012)

My husband and i are retiring next year and want to live in Malaysia for about 2 years.
We don`t want to go through mm2h. Can anyone tell us the best procedure please?


----------



## w33zer (Apr 24, 2012)

1. apply visa

2. find agent help you source for your property to buy or rent.

3. check with bank to open an account over here . to make sure you able to access to your account easily

4. once found the property proceed for the Tenancy agreement or Sales & purchase agreement

5. Ready to move in and stay.


Correct me if i'm wrong thank you.



Calvin Fong
+6017223599
www (dot) cocfproperty (dot) com <--- penang proeprty listing


----------

